
Trump announces 'peace deal' between Bahrain and Israel - Malifalitiko
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-54124996
======
knaq
Not even counting the unprecedented attempt with North Korea, it's the third
he has done. Here they are:

    
    
      1. Kosovo and Serbia
      2. Israel and UAE
      3. Israel and Bahrain
    

There have been multiple nominations for that peace prize, but the committee
will do anything to avoid awarding it.

Oh, LOL... Over at _The Atlantic_ , staff writer Graeme Wood is now arguing to
end the Nobel Peace Price because of this awkward development.

